# "Glass Eel"?



## Nessalc (Dec 29, 2009)

Last Saturday I purchased a "glass eel" among a few other fish for my freshwater tank. However, when I introduced it to the tank (very carefully, using the "Floating Method" as shown here), it went straight to the bottom of the tank and sat there. It was still there, but would respond to a brush with a net by the time I went to bed, so I knew it was still alive, but didn't expect it to stay that way. By morning, it had disappeared. I declared (to myself) that it was missing, presumed dead, but today it showed up again, burrowed into the gravel.

What I want to know is: Is this typical of the fish? Why did it swim so freely in the tank at the store and burrow here? What is it really called, as I can't find any good information on it (it's not a Glass Knifefish)?

-----

38 gallon freshwater
-6 Pearl Danios
-6 Green Tiger Barbs
-1 "Glass Eel"
-1 Albino Aeneus Cory Cat
-1 Emerald Green Cory Cat
{tank is planted with Anacharis and Hornwort}


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

give us a picture


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No such thing as a glass eel atleast not in freshwater.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

There is the native american eel, which has a "glass eel" stage of development. Its a cold freshwater fish though..... that moves between freshwater and salt....

Theres the glass catfish, but those don't burrow...

if you can't get a pic give a detailed description of it. Common names, like glass eels are very vague. 

Is it really glass like? like no pigment at all? size, fin structure and placement. fin shape(pointed, fan, ect), mouth shape...ect


----------



## Nessalc (Dec 29, 2009)

*Picture*

I've attached a picture of this creature. It does have a silvery pigment to it, and best I can tell, the "fins" run all the way up and down the top and bottom, though they're so small and it's positioned such that you can't see them in the pic. It looks like a worm with a big head, but there were a few of these swimming around at the store...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! I'm pretty sure that is actually a American eel. Makes me curious if your LFS knows what they are selling, cuz they are suppose to have a extra native permit for selling native fish..... but at the same time a eel might be a exception. Edit: I just took a closer look at the range map, it was probably exported out of Mexico or south America, dodging the native permit requirements.... 

Here is a link, and here is another. It will stay burrowed for the most part. Your tank is much to warm for it too. Its in a young stage, as it grows it will darken to a brownish color. Currently I think its in the "elvers" stage, not a glass eel. For now you should put some blood worms in their once the lights have been off for an hour. Its going to be very shy. If it was really active at the petstore then it was probably really stressed.

Again its not a tropical fish, its a native cold/cool water fish. If it lives in your tank, it will outgrow it. If it gets to big you could technically eat it...


----------



## Nessalc (Dec 29, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> Wow! I'm pretty sure that is actually a American eel. Makes me curious if your LFS knows what they are selling, cuz they are suppose to have a extra native permit for selling native fish..... but at the same time a eel might be a exception. Edit: I just took a closer look at the range map, it was probably exported out of Mexico or south America, dodging the native permit requirements....
> 
> Again its not a tropical fish, its a native cold/cool water fish. If it lives in your tank, it will outgrow it. If it gets to big you could technically eat it...


Thanks, that's great info. I'll be a little more careful about what I get from that store, if they won't even tell me that my tank will be too warm! I'll drop a few blood worms in the dark and see how it does, nonetheless.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, thats a neat animal, but not what i would choose for an aquarium.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Are you sure it is not a Glass Knife?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats def not a glass knifefish


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Thats def not a glass knifefish


Oh right didn't see the picture.


----------

